

Bitly News - razin
http://bitlynews.com/

======
shrikant
For those wondering _wtf_ (like I did for a couple of minutes after clicking
through), from <http://bitlynews.com/about.html>:

 _It works by automatically discovering bit.ly links on Twitter in real-time,
then posting stories with high click activity on bit.ly. Each story's score is
periodically updated with recent stats from bit.ly, so the most clicked-on
stories bubble to the top._

~~~
acangiano
Unless they are doing some clever filtering, this can be very easily abused.

~~~
schammy
It's already half garbage anyways. Recipes and fashion tips? Just what I
always wanted!

Would be cool if things could be categorized somehow so I could only see the
top stories being shared for things I actually care about. I realize this
isn't really possible but one can dream.

------
jeffmiller
I'm the developer of Bitly News.

One thing I'd like to add to the site is automatic categorization of links,
like on Google News. If anyone has suggestions on how to accomplish that,
please comment.

I'm also struggling with intermittent 502 proxy errors on the server where
Apache has problems proxying to news.arc on localhost.

~~~
malloreon
Re: categorization, would this solve your problem?

<http://www.kosmix.com/corp/developer>

~~~
jeffmiller
That might work. I'll look into it - thanks.

------
zachbeane
Uses a version of news.arc vulnerable to the identity stealing problem
described in <http://xach.livejournal.com/228481.html>

That's still the latest version of news.arc publicly available, though.

------
hammock
It would be REALLY awesome if it also scraped the text of each tweet (sans
link) and converted it into comments on each thread. Identical tweets would
translated into 'upvotes' on the comments.

This is great.

~~~
mikeknoop
Yes I was hoping for this. In fact, why limit yourself to Bit.ly links? You
could literally index every link coming through Twitter. Future expansion:
move from Twitter to all public links shared on the entire internet.

~~~
jeffmiller
At first I tried indexing all links (not just bitly ones) but the volume of
results was too much to keep up with. I'm just using the plain old twitter
search API.

And the project was for the Bitly API Contest, so I figured I'd just look at
bitly links and leave it at that.

------
jgv
This just won the bit.ly api contest. Congrats to the developer(s), it looks
great!

------
bretthoerner
I would like this for just my "network", maybe people I follow and people they
follow.

------
nj
Sorry for being off topic, but where can you get the news.arc code?

~~~
JacobAldridge
This should send you on your way - <http://arclanguage.org/>

------
Rygu
502 Proxy Error

Proxy Error

The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server. The
proxy server could not handle the request GET /.

Reason: Error reading from remote server

\--

Dead already? edit: it's up again!

~~~
malbiniak
Dead again.

Edit: Up again.

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
Dead again.

------
dchs
Looks familiar!

------
jgv
Just got picked up by tech crunch: <http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/02/bitly-
news/>

------
mike-cardwell
Nice. It would be even nicer if it could intelligently handle deduplication.
At the moment there are 6 World Cup news stories on the front page.

------
lanstein
Forgot I had clicked the link, was wondering how the technical level of
content plummeted so quickly. I need more coffee.

------
cagenut
Very very cool in concept. In practice... the content is borderline
unreadable. Though I guess thats a me thing.

~~~
mambodog
Yeah I have to agree, but I still find this app very interesting and
worthwhile. It's just a shame the most tweeted stuff is such dire, pointless
BS.

------
davidu
This is very cool. I will be bookmarking.

------
icey
Heh, whoever put this together didn't remove the user account stuff. I just
created an account there and was able to comment & submit stories.

Although, I guess that might have been intended functionality.

~~~
random42
To me, ability to comment makes sense, ability to submit stories does not (as
per the about page)

------
pepijndevos
Funny, I made this only yesterday: [http://pepijndevos.nl/the-age-of-apis-and-
virtual-ghost-town...](http://pepijndevos.nl/the-age-of-apis-and-virtual-
ghost-towns)

------
hkuo
Love it. I finally have a one-stop resource for breaking news for popular
culture and other things outside of the web/tech/digital news that I spend the
vast majority of my time reading.

~~~
petercooper
Reddit is awesome for that, BTW, especially as it's sorta categorized and you
can add/remove subreddits depending on your interests.

------
markkat
Not sure why, but I feel reticent to comment on an aggregated link. I think
this might be an issue. Not sure why, but I want to know that someone had a
stake in the submission.

------
bigmac
This thing has real potential. Props to whoever put it together.

------
subbu
Why is there a login button and register form if all stories/links are picked
from bit.ly automatically. I mean, there is not much registered/logged in
users can do.

~~~
there
they can add comments.

~~~
protomyth
The first three commenters are doing their best youtube comment impersonation.
I do wonder how you start a new site and keep this kind of thing away.

------
wallflower
See also <http://pulsememe.com> (top 10 story list generated from Pulse news
app usage)

------
kevinburke
I'm surprised so many of the links are in English.

------
royrod
Great site, fun summary of popular links.

------
yosho
heh if this takes off, I can imagine almost every aggregator site having a HN
clone of some sort.

------
initself
I love the "welcome" feature.

------
jorkos
categories are needed as you don't have a unified community submitting content

------
tonycore
Simple. Effective.

